# building a smoker out of a commercial bread warmer



## huntin to smoke (Jan 14, 2011)

Im looking for info on converting a commercial bread proofer/ warmer into a smoker...

it has a fan to recirculate the air im gonn put a shut off switch on it .

Has any one attempted this or am i going in the wrong dirrection?


----------



## les3176 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds good to me,go for it.I would do a fair bit of reading around here first before ya get started to help with ideas.I'm sure the good folks will be along with some ideas for ya.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 14, 2011)

Someone here is making one out of a proofer.

Poke around with the search tool, it will show up.


----------



## huntin to smoke (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks I found that


----------



## huntin to smoke (Jan 15, 2011)

OK so i tore this thing apart to see how it works it has a 1500 watt element in it and a fan that runs all the time to distribute the air so i put a switch on it so it optional  after doing that I tried to put chips directly over the element  w/o the fan but it did not create enough heat but i found this link and am going to try his smoke generator  I'm still worried about max temps if i will need to put a different element in it or if the circulation fan will become a problem time will tell.

.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99695/proofer-smoker-conversion-w-q-view


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2011)

Heck another newbie making a smoker out of a proofer. So welcome to SMF there Huntin. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction

GO GATORS


----------



## shadylakedon (Feb 17, 2011)

unfourtunately 1500w in an enclosure as big as a proofbox is not realy alot. I've worked in a bakery and they only get to about 80* or 90*, great for a cold smoker(maybe even a little for cheese). Although the unit is air-tight, great for smoking you maybe n3eed ti find a different heating element.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 18, 2011)

A Proofer makes a great smoker.

Depending on the size, the 1500 watt element may be adequate, but slow to heat up.  You may want to add a "Strip Heater' to it.  Also, the controls on the unit may limit the internal temps, but  PID Controller will take care of that.

Do a search and you'll find some great conversions.

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 18, 2011)

Any pictures you could share with us?


----------

